# Curtis Cab latches



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

So I bit the bullet and had a Curtis Cab installed on my Kubota BX. No doubt the basics are the same for Curtis Cabs on all makes, so here is my dilemma, no matter what I do, I can NOT operate the little levers to lift the roof or remove the rear panel. My dealer is no help (I really should have driven to the one farther away for this), Curtis Cab didn't respond to my question.



Does anyone have a Curtis Cab, and can show me how the devil these latches operate? I have a hunch they are out of adjustment, but all 4 won't operate, no matter how I try to move or depress them. I think this is the first time this dealer installed this cab, so it's likely they are all the same wrong.



It'll be spring before I HAVE operate these, but sure would like to know what's going on.



Thanks in advance


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's spring. 

The moron who installed the cab screwed up several aspects. One being, for some unknown reason, he added washers behind all the pins, pushing them out, so the heads interfered with, and caught on, the frame of the latch. 

Interesting since a lot of bolts called for nylon washers, and didn't he install any of those. Didn't tighten the wiper arm so it fell off. Didn't lubricate the door hinges. Didn't properly bleed the air out of the cooling system after installing the heater. Didn't properly install the cover over the fuel cap so it smelled of diesel inside the cab. Probably other things I've had to fix over the winter. With that many things he did NOT do, why did he do something he wasn't supposed to?


----------

